# Aluminum pan in Masterbuilt 40" Electric Smoker?



## gruntinfl (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't find my manual for the Masterbuilt 40" electric smoker... I thought it said NOT to put aluminum pans or foil in the smoker because it blocks the air flow.  Recipes for boston butts says to wrap in foil and place in pan for the last hours of smoking.  Anyone have any advice on pro/con for using the pan?  Thanks!


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2013)

You'll be fine. The foil/pan restricts air flow as to smoke, but you are foiling it so it won't be getting smoke anyway. Foiling and pans all depend upon which recipe you follow. Some wrap, some don't. I think the biggest reason for the wrap is the stalls you should incurr.


----------



## reinhard (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree. i use a foil pan [and re-use them after washing]. I got a size that leaves about a 1/4 inch of opening around the pan and smoke gets through as well. Most of your smoke is used in the first half of the cooking time anyway when the butt is not covered [at least for me]. Reinhard


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 3, 2013)

yeah i have found pork doesnt take in any more smoke after 4 or 5 hours anyway


----------

